

Adobe Not Worried About the Future of Flash - jmount
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/10/03/29/165220/Adobe-Not-Worried-About-the-Future-of-Flash

======
ZeroGravitas
Do these blog posts rally the Flash troops? 'Cos they really piss me off, and
you'd hope it would balance out in their favour when they publish them so
often.

Honestly, it's disingenious BS like this, constantly talking down HTML and the
web that made me uninstall Flash. The many security, performance, platform-
support problems (etc. etc.) played their part, but when monopolists start
getting smug it's just unpleasant to continue supporting them.

------
icefox
Why not link to the original article?

~~~
jmount
A fair question. All things being equal primary source is far better. I felt
more comfortable linking to something that was already accumulating
discussion, versus linking directly to a company blog (which is more of a
walled garden).

